# Does anyone know where Seitz/Heki are ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Late last year we broke a tiny peg in the kitchen rooflight. I've been in contact with Leisurespares ( who import Heki/ Seitz rooflights) but they can't sell me less than the whole unit and that will cost about £20.

We've tried substitutes but they are not very satisfactory and rattle when it is windy and we are concerned they will damage the rest of the fitting. We've tried caravan breakers but no luck

I have faint hope that, if I write to Heki /Seitz at their factory and make suitable whimpering noises, they might sell me the 1 inch plastic peg for less than an arm and a leg.

Trouble is I can't locate Heki/Seitz anywhere. 

Does anyone have an address for them ?

G


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Aren't they part of Dometic see Here?

HTH

David

Or here: -

Dometic UK Ltd

Dometic House, The Brewery
DT11 9LS Blandford St Mary
Dorset
Tel: +44 (0) 844 626 0133
Fax: +44 (0) 844 626 0143
Web: 
www.dometic.co.uk 
Email: 
[email protected]


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dometic !!

www.dometic.com

Customer support telephone number will be on there


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I think you will they are now part of Dometic, try thier web-site
Rgds 
Philip


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Seitz and Heki are owned by Dometic who will not sell spares directly the trade or to the consumer; this as you know is undertaken by Leisure Spares, whom Dometic will forward you to if you call the UK office and ask for spares.

Leisure Spares can only obtain the spare parts that are available to them direct from the factory (unfortunately this is not all parts, and some are only available in packs with bits you don't need), and when you are after something not off the shelf it is not uncommon to have to wait up to 8 weeks for deliveries of spares from Seitz.

It can take several weeks to even get an email back from them, so I wouldn't hold up much hope even if you can get contact details.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but from our experience I very much doubt you wil get hold of this part. However, I wish you good luck if you choose to battle on with this one. Keep us posted.

Regards,
Chris
Shop Manager
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

*If you don't have any success with Dometic *see if you can find a local *wood turner*. It should be easy *to turn that on a lathe *and then cut the rebate at the end by hand. Just a thought


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all. Last time Dometic referred us to LeisureSpares but, looking at their website, there are other avenues to explore on there.

Thanks for starting me off down another track...!

G


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you tried CAK Tanks, they carry a lot of individual parts, and I believe they supply Heki/Seitz equipment - worth a try.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grizzly,

I had a problem with dometic fridge a few years ago, dealers could not get the part as it came to them as a whole unit, I dealt with the support guys at dometic, and they did a special delivery, for me of just the relevant part I needed.

It pays to be nice !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Seitz and Heki are owned by Dometic who will not sell spares directly the trade or to the consumer; this as you know is undertaken by Leisure Spares, whom Dometic will forward you to if you call the UK office and ask for spares.


Chris, thanks. This is what happened last year. Somewhere there has to be a factory and a bin with these pegs piled up in it. Now if only there were a nice man there who would put one in an envelope for me....

Losos, There is a lot of force on this peg -as we learnt recently when camped in very windy conditions -and I would be a bit concerned about it breaking if made of wood.

At the moment there is a metal split pin in there but it is not exactly the right diameter and rattles a lot. We're also not happy in case it damages the rest of the fitting.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try Franks Caravans in Luton, 01582 732168
He carries lots of small spare parts.
Gerry


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you tried CAK Tanks, they carry a lot of individual parts, and I believe they supply Heki/Seitz equipment - worth a try.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gerry, we'll try him but I suspect he'll give the same answer as other dealers: they can only get what Leisure spares can provide and LeisureSpares can only provide what the factory will send them.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

All other dealers such as ourselves and CAK etc have to buy from Leisure Spares or a couple of other suppliers, however as parts go for Dometic; Leisure Spares will hold and have access to the largest stock in the UK and if they don't keep it they are the only ones who will have a fighting chance of getting it. 

So, in this instance, Leisure Spares would be the only company who could help as they are at the top of the heirarchy for Dometic spares as their stock all comes direct from the factories.

I do know there are several factories. The best advise I could provide would be to contact Dometic directly in Germany.

Regards,
Chris
Shop Manager
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Losos, There is a lot of force on this peg -as we learnt recently when camped in very windy conditions -and *I would be a bit concerned about it breaking if made of wood.*


Fair comment, I was thinking of Oak or Ash which is a strong wood, not the sort of rubbish you get in B&Q etc. :lol: Anyway, hope you get what you need from Dometic or CAK Tanks or somebody I know how frustrating it is when a simple componant fails and you have to replace the whole unit.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Losos said:


> Fair comment, I was thinking of Oak or Ash which is a strong wood, not the sort of rubbish you get in B&Q etc.


Sorry...I didn't mean to sound dismissive.

I think we could actually do the peg ourselves out of wood as it really is just a peg. It's well worth a go as we do have some small bits of hardwood. At least it would absorb the rattle which is what we get from the metal pin and would not damage the plastic of the rest of the fitting.

I shall set my OH on it....!

Thanks

G


----------

